# GT5000 wont start or move



## kirkm (Oct 15, 2011)

I have a GT5000 Kohler 25HP/ 50 inch cut 917.276040 tractor that has been sitting for 5+ years I want to get back in working order. It ran fine before letting it sit. While it will run on Starter Fluid, it will not run on fresh gas. I do have gas coming out of the pump when its disconnected but it seems to be blocked somewhere in the carb. Where should I look next? I thought about removing the carb to cleanout but can figure out how to remove from the engine.

Another issue is that the tractors rear wheels are locked even when the rear engagement lever is pulled. Might the brakes have locked up? I don't see brakes on the rear, are they internal to the transmission.

Thanks,

Kirk


----------



## kirkm (Oct 15, 2011)

I figured out how to get the carb off (4 bolts on the bottom of the engine) holding the throttle brackets on was causing my carb removal issue. Now that the carb is off culprit appears to be the fuel solenoid in the bottom of the bowl. The bowl was full of gas. I put power to the solenoid and can't see any action. The coil does have continuity. A sprayed some cleaner in the plunger area but still don't see anything. Should I see movement of the plunger inside the solenoid when power is applied? Look like a metering jet at the end of the solenoid. Can that be removed and will the plunger fall out?

Thanks,

Kirk


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Usually the disk for the brakes is on the right rear they will rust up a little tap with a hammer usually will free it up. I am not sure on the other but i bet some other member will be able to give you some more input..


----------



## kirkm (Oct 15, 2011)

I had removed both the solenoid and the metering jet and did not realize they come apart. Discovered this after finding the video on youtube [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kr6UayxyVwU]Small Engine Repair: How to Check a Solenoid Fuel Shut Off Valve on a Kohler V-twin Engine - YouTube[/ame]. After taking it apart it was indeed all gummed up and would not move. A little cleaner on it and the solenoid does move when energized. 

Kirk


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Good to hear...Did you get the rear wheels freed up?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

My older GT craftsmans ( 86 and a 90's) use a band brake on the left side of the trans - theyre the 3 speed hi/low manual transmissions .


----------



## kirkm (Oct 15, 2011)

Well kinda think so but still have an issue.

I got it all put back together and the engine is running like a top after going out a buying a battery. I drove it around a little and it appears to be working fine. A little clutch/brake hot smell that appears to have gone away. I did see there is a little disk on the right side of the rear axle that appears to be the brake and it is free when the brakes are off. However, I still cannot disengage the transmission from the rear to make the tractor pushable. It appears to be stuck in gear. I figured I would shoot the activator with some penetrant assuming maybe the travel is limited. Are there any external adjustments for this?

Thanks,

Kirk


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

kirkm said:


> Well kinda think so but still have an issue.
> 
> I got it all put back together and the engine is running like a top after going out a buying a battery. I drove it around a little and it appears to be working fine. A little clutch/brake hot smell that appears to have gone away. I did see there is a little disk on the right side of the rear axle that appears to be the brake and it is free when the brakes are off. However, I still cannot disengage the transmission from the rear to make the tractor pushable. It appears to be stuck in gear. I figured I would shoot the activator with some penetrant assuming maybe the travel is limited. Are there any external adjustments for this?
> 
> ...



They are not adjustable but some wd-40, pb blaster, etc should help free it up..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Problem is when they sit- things tend to rust up/get sticky - might have to take it apart to free it up.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Problem is when they sit- things tend to rust up/get sticky - might have to take it apart to free it up.



Yep a good cleaning, and sanding of the rusty parts should work fine...


----------



## kirkm (Oct 15, 2011)

A little PB Blaster some time and use today and its now comes out of gear. I am back in business. Thanks for the support!

Kirk


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

No problem glad we could help..


----------

